# Installed Racing Line Catch Can and aFe Pro Dry Filters



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

What's up everyone. I got around to installing a Racing Line catch can and an aFe Pro Dry filter on the Tig today. In any modern, direct-injected engine, catch cans are a *must*. I ran this exact catch can for a year on my Audi S3, before I eventually traded it in for the Tig. In cold climates like north east winters, the catch can collects *SO* much crud, unburnt gas, oil and water, it's insane! Every 5,000 mi. the canister is almost completely full. Once me and the Mrs. get some more mileage on this thing, I'll be sure to post back in here with a pic of all the _muck_ it collects. For anyone thinking about the long-haul with these SUVs, I highly suggest looking into various catch cans on the market. IMO Racing Line has done it the best with an awesome solution that entirely replaces the PCV unit on top of the motor. Although it is a bit pricey, you definitely get what you pay for with this thing! Fit an finish is on point. *** At this point, it should be noted that the Racing Line DOES NOT currently "provide" a catch can for the MQB Tiguans. I reached out to them regarding fitment and they could not confirm whether this part fits our engine. The catch can is intended for the EA888 Gen 3 that comes in the A3, S3. GTI, etc. while we have the Gen 3B. They informed me that the proper R&D has not been performed to ensure their current solution works for the Gen 3B engines, as well. If you do go down this route, like myself, do so at your own risk.*** 

Install was a breeze with how much room you have to work with on top. Everything fit like a glove with no surprises or curve balls during the install process. There are tons of DIYs on how to install this all over YouTube, so I'll spare you the details. This is my first SUV, and I can say that my back definitely prefers working on an SUV than a little sports car LOL. Here are some pics of the catch can installed








Aside from the catch can, I also installed a new aFe Pro Dry air filter. I would _like_ to say it added a bit more HP, but it could just be the placebo effect. Dyno runs on other platforms with the EA888 engine have proven, that even full intake systems barely increase HP on a stock tune. What I believe made the most difference was removing the huge leaf guard on the bottom of the air box. Not much air flow getting by this thing lol!


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

nando_514 said:


> What's up everyone. I got around to installing a Racing Line catch can and an aFe Pro Dry filter on the Tig today. In any modern, direct-injected engine, catch cans are a *must*. I ran this exact catch can for a year on my Audi S3, before I eventually traded it in for the Tig. In cold climates like north east winters, the catch can collects *SO* much crud, unburnt gas, oil and water, it's insane! Every 5,000 mi. the canister is almost completely full. Once me and the Mrs. get some more mileage on this thing, I'll be sure to post back in here with a pic of all the _muck_ it collects. For anyone thinking about the long-haul with these SUVs, I highly suggest looking into various catch cans on the market. IMO Racing Line has done it the best with an awesome solution that entirely replaces the PCV unit on top of the motor. Although it is a bit pricey, you definitely get what you pay for with this thing! Fit an finish is on point. *** At this point, it should be noted that the Racing Line DOES NOT currently "provide" a catch can for the MQB Tiguans. I reached out to them regarding fitment and they could not confirm whether this part fits our engine. The catch can is intended for the EA888 Gen 3 that comes in the A3, S3. GTI, etc. while we have the Gen 3B. They informed me that the proper R&D has not been performed to ensure their current solution works for the Gen 3B engines, as well. If you do go down this route, like myself, do so at your own risk.***


You are going to find an empty catch can. 
The EA888 Gen 3 and Gen 3B have a built in oil separator and there is no need for a catch can at all. 
Most people install them even after its recommended they don't and report back to having nothing but a light film in the can. 

The only people that run them at people that race and get high g-loads that overwhelm the PCV system and since you at driving a Tig there will never be a high enough g-load to overwhelm a thing.

I'm actually disappointed that Raceline sold you that. They lost any credit with me on that one.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

How does the catch can work in the winter? I've heard in below freezing temperatures the contents of the catch can can freeze and cause a blockage. When this happens the pressure builds up in the crankcase and can blow out your valve cover gasket/other gaskets.

Please let me know I I'm wrong I've never run a catch can before.

Also I have heard that the grate at the bottom of the air box is to prevent snow from coming in.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MisterF said:


> .....heard in below freezing temperatures the contents of the catch can can freeze and cause a blockage. When this happens the pressure builds up in the crankcase and can blow out your valve cover gasket/other gaskets......


And I *heard* that they have dead aliens in a freezer at Wright-Patterson AFB.....


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

EPilot said:


> You are going to find an empty catch can.
> The EA888 Gen 3 and Gen 3B have a built in oil separator and there is no need for a catch can at all.
> Most people install them even after its recommended they don't and report back to having nothing but a light film in the can.
> 
> ...



That's really interesting... Like I said in my OP, I ran this catch can on my previous S3 (EA888 Gen3) for around a year. Without fail, every 5,000 mi. the catch can would be around 50% - 75% filled with oil, unburnt gas and water. I've run catch cans for years, across different platforms and engines, and each time I crack it open, I find the typical nasty crud. I'm actually genuinely surprised that you believe there wouldn't be any blow-by in this engine. The factory oil separator IMO is hot trash lol. Otherwise it wouldn't be a recommended service from VW/Audi to do a valve cleaning every 30,000 - 50,000 miles. It's a known fact that, especially in direct-injected engines, catch cans are a must have. Without the gas splashing up on the back of those valves, you lose out on the cleaning properties traditionally found in port fuel injected motors. Have you personally ever run a catch can on these engines? I think you may be surprised at what you may find. When I get home I'll attach a picture of the back of the intake valves after 25,000 miles WITHOUT a catch can.


EDIT

I also forgot to mention-- in my OP I was clear to state that this is the exact catch can I ran on the S3. I simply uninstalled it and popped it on the Tig. They didn't "sell" me anything for the Tiguan, because they currently don't have any solutions confirmed for our engines.


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

That's not something I've personally experienced in my years of running catch can setups. It's true, a lot of the condensation that can build up in the engine, will instead build up in the catch can as a pool of water. Obviously water can freeze if it's cold enough lol. This is why a *baffling* is the most important part about any catch can. The baffles are what help separate the liquids from the air, allowing it to flow back to the intake charge. Even if the water in the catch can DID freeze, it wouldn't have any effect as the air still has a path to flow back to the intake


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

nando_514 said:


> That's really interesting... Like I said in my OP, I ran this catch can on my previous S3 (EA888 Gen3) for around a year. Without fail, every 5,000 mi. the catch can would be around 50% - 75% filled with oil, unburnt gas and water. I've run catch cans for years, across different platforms and engines, and each time I crack it open, I find the typical nasty crud. I'm actually genuinely surprised that you believe there wouldn't be any blow-by in this engine. *The factory oil separator IMO is hot trash lol. Otherwise it wouldn't be a recommended service from VW/Audi to do a valve cleaning every 30,000 - 50,000 miles. It's a known fact that, especially in direct-injected engines, catch cans are a must have. Without the gas splashing up on the back of those valves, you lose out on the cleaning properties traditionally found in port fuel injected motors.* Have you personally ever run a catch can on these engines? I think you may be surprised at what you may find. When I get home I'll attach a picture of the back of the intake valves after 25,000 miles WITHOUT a catch can.


The bolded parts are completely wrong and have no basis of fact. *No where on the EA888 Gen 3 or Gen 3b is there a recommended valve cleaning service.* *No where!*

The EA888 Gen3 and Gen3b from 2015 on have none of the issues that the previous EA888 engines have with valve buildup. 

Please don't start blanket statement topics about this non issue.

Also I have never run a catch can with any EA888 engine I have owned. It's a pointless accessory and has no merit for removing deposits or prevention. 
This is coming from a long time wrench turner with decades of VW knowledge and experience.



nando_514 said:


> When I get home I'll attach a picture of the back of the intake valves after 25,000 miles WITHOUT a catch can.


Not sure the point.


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

EPilot said:


> nando_514 said:
> 
> 
> > That's really interesting... Like I said in my OP, I ran this catch can on my previous S3 (EA888 Gen3) for around a year. Without fail, every 5,000 mi. the catch can would be around 50% - 75% filled with oil, unburnt gas and water. I've run catch cans for years, across different platforms and engines, and each time I crack it open, I find the typical nasty crud. I'm actually genuinely surprised that you believe there wouldn't be any blow-by in this engine. *The factory oil separator IMO is hot trash lol. Otherwise it wouldn't be a recommended service from VW/Audi to do a valve cleaning every 30,000 - 50,000 miles. It's a known fact that, especially in direct-injected engines, catch cans are a must have. Without the gas splashing up on the back of those valves, you lose out on the cleaning properties traditionally found in port fuel injected motors.* Have you personally ever run a catch can on these engines? I think you may be surprised at what you may find. When I get home I'll attach a picture of the back of the intake valves after 25,000 miles WITHOUT a catch can.
> ...


I want to start by saying, thanks for chiming in. I think this is a good discussion, especially for those that are new to the platform, engine, etc. With that said, I’m sorry but I don’t think it’s a non-issue. As you know, build-up on the valves are inherently an issue with direct injected engines. You’re right, the engine does come with an oil separator from the factory, but from my own personal experiences, it did little to mitigate blowby. I walnut blasted the valves around 25,000 miles because there was significant buildup in there. Nothing bad enough to chuck a code, but there definitely was a bunch of gunk. Lol who knows, maybe my S3 has a lemon of an engine! But like I said, when I get home I’ll post pics of the valves after a couple thousand miles and routine oil changes done every 10,000 mi. These aren’t blanket statements, they’re coming from a place of direct, personal experience rather than hearsay. I understand you have decades of experience, but you’ve never actually run one. If anything, your argument is a blanket statement, coming from hearsay. And I mean that in the nicest way possible lol! Not trying to start a war with a veteran on VWVortex 🙏🏽

EDIT

I’m being honest when I say this— I welcome any facts that prove me wrong. It’ll save others on this forums from shelling out the $500+ on an empty can lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nando_514 said:


> That's really interesting... Like I said in my OP, I ran this catch can on my previous S3 (EA888 Gen3) for around a year. Without fail, every 5,000 mi. the catch can would be around 50% - 75% filled with oil, unburnt gas and water. I've run catch cans for years, across different platforms and engines, and each time I crack it open, I find the typical nasty crud. I'm actually genuinely surprised that you believe there wouldn't be any blow-by in this engine. The factory oil separator IMO is hot trash lol. Otherwise it wouldn't be a recommended service from VW/Audi to do a valve cleaning every 30,000 - 50,000 miles. It's a known fact that, especially in direct-injected engines, catch cans are a must have. Without the gas splashing up on the back of those valves, you lose out on the cleaning properties traditionally found in port fuel injected motors. Have you personally ever run a catch can on these engines? I think you may be surprised at what you may find. When I get home I'll attach a picture of the back of the intake valves after 25,000 miles WITHOUT a catch can.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...


You, Sir, seem to be a technical idiot.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

nando_514 said:


> I’m being honest when I say this— I welcome any facts that prove me wrong. It’ll save others on this forums from shelling out the $500+ on an empty can lol


I have no facts to prove you right or wrong. I guess we will just wait to see what (if anything) ends up in your can. I have no intention on spending $500 on anything without proof that it actually does some real good. Time will tell.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1551917782895"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

nando_514 said:


> I understand you have decades of experience, but you’ve never actually run one. If anything, your argument is a blanket statement, coming from hearsay. And I mean that in the nicest way possible lol! Not trying to start a war with a veteran on VWVortex 🙏🏽


Not trying to start a war. Just clarifying myths on valve build up and catch cans.
Again the reason why I never have run one is because they are a worthless headache cause piece of kit. 

There is multiple topics on this with the EA888 Gen 3 engine and all that run them take them off because they produce no results and do nothing to mitigate the non existent valve build issue with these engines. Also personal knowledge of multiple friends that have EA888 Gen 3 engines with the very same results give me the ability to make the statements I do.

You also keep on referencing the S3. What year S3 did you own?


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have no facts to prove you right or wrong. I guess we will just wait to see what (if anything) ends up in your can. I have no intention on spending $500 on anything without proof that it actually does some real good. Time will tell.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...



Yeah man definitely! I don't mind updating this thread in a few months if I end up finding anything :thumbup:


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

EPilot said:


> Not trying to start a war. Just clarifying myths on valve build up and catch cans.
> Again the reason why I never have run one is because they are a worthless headache cause piece of kit.
> 
> There is multiple topics on this with the EA888 Gen 3 engine and all that run them take them off because they produce no results and do nothing to mitigate the non existent valve build issue with these engines. Also personal knowledge of multiple friends that have EA888 Gen 3 engines with the very same results give me the ability to make the statements I do.
> ...


I get it, no worries. You're the one with loads of experience on this forum-- I'm sure you've seen your fair share of posts that are *for* and *against* getting them. In the past, I've only casually perused these forums, but from what I've seen there's a mixture of both... Both sides very adamant about their position lol. Again, I want to emphasize that I was not a member of these forums and simply did some Google searches and read some threads here and there. 

But from what I understand, a lot of members that install catch cans that still use the factory separator see nothing in their cans, whereas the people that replace the factory unit tend to see more. My statements in earlier posts were purely meant to express my personal experiences with running the Racing Line unit that replaces the factory system. I think it did a good job of not recirculating crud. Either way man, at the end of the day, it's just a couple hundred bucks spent on some preventative measures. We're all just trying to make sure these things last as long as they can with as little issues as possible lol 

Oh and 2016


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nando_514 said:


> ......My statements in earlier posts were purely meant to express my personal experiences with running the* Racing Line unit that replaces the factory system*. I think it did a good job of not recirculating crud.......


Folks can be so stupid sometimes. Changes from the OEM for no benefit, just different or worse.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A catch can is waste of money (IMO), on this car, and provides no gains whatsoever. There are better things to spend your (mod) money on instead


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Ok not trying to start a war and just pointing out some obvious points you are making yourself against the use of a catch can. Which supports my vast knowledge of the subject.
*Also it's your money so you can do what you want.* 

Just pointing out how pointless the modification is and trying to save others from making the same pretty expensive mistake.

So here we go.

You earlier said this…


nando_514 said:


> The factory oil separator IMO is hot trash lol.


Which is obviously not true based on your statement below.

Because you said this…


nando_514 said:


> But from what I understand, a lot of members that install catch cans that still use the factory separator see nothing in their cans, whereas the people that replace the factory unit tend to see more.


So you are saying yourself that if you use the factory PCV system and built in oil separator that the engine was designed to work with from the factory to work hand in hand with the PCV system. That people won't see anything in the catch can because the system works as it should, very well I might add.

But if you remove the factory PCV system and add an inferior catch can system,_ that is a money grab created by various companies,_ the catch can will have water with a little oil vapor from the combustion process collect in said system. Just pointing out how you proved the factory system works as intended even on your S3. 

Again not trying to start a war just pointing out the obvious things wrong from the standpoint of someone who understands the inner workings of the EA888 Gen3 engine and how the PCV system is really that good on these cars.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

nando_514 said:


> What I believe made the most difference was removing the huge leaf guard on the bottom of the air box. Not much air flow getting by this thing lol!



This is also incorrect. If the area is decreased in a fluid system (here you can remove variables like barometric pressure, humidity, temperature to simplify the air to consider it an incompressible fluid) the fluid will move through the system at a faster and predictable rate. It's called Bernoulli's Law:

http://scienceworld.wolfram.com/physics/BernoullisLaw.html

There will certainly be better throttle response by removing the tray, but the airflow will be the same.





via GIPHY


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

EPilot said:


> Ok not trying to start a war and just pointing out some obvious points you are making yourself against the use of a catch can. Which supports my vast knowledge of the subject.
> *Also it's your money so you can do what you want.*
> 
> Just pointing out how pointless the modification is and trying to save others from making the same pretty expensive mistake.
> ...


Sure thing, I’ll take you at your word for it. Guess I was simply misinformed. Thanks for the info 👍🏽


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

brian81 said:


> This is also incorrect. If the area is decreased in a fluid system (here you can remove variables like barometric pressure, humidity, temperature to simplify the air to consider it an incompressible fluid) the fluid will move through the system at a faster and predictable rate. It's called Bernoulli's Law:
> 
> http://scienceworld.wolfram.com/physics/BernoullisLaw.html
> 
> ...


You're making too many broad assumptions in order to fit your case.

The tray introduces a lot of friction and turbulence to the system, to which Bernoulli's principle does not apply. Academically, air is assumed to be a compressible fluid.

Science modeling biggest weakness is based on the worst assumption made. The tray is designed to extend the life of the air filter, not for achieving peak airflow.


----------



## U-2 (Sep 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Academically, air is assumed to be a compressible fluid.


I've studied fluid dynamics > 30 years ago, but, AFAIR, air is assumed be *incompressible* for speeds up to 100m/sec.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

U-2 said:


> I've studied fluid dynamics > 30 years ago, but, AFAIR, air is assumed be *incompressible* for speeds up to 100m/sec.


That assumption is based on objects traveling through air, such as an airplane or a Bugatti Veyron when it hits that transition point.

Having the correct assumptions matter. In the internal combustion engine, that is an incorrect assumption, as if air was incompressible (like water), then the internal combustion engine science would be considerably off as well as the thermodynamic properties, and the mass of the pistons, crank rods, crankshaft, etc will would so heavy it would be very inefficient. A turbo would not compressor air, it would act more like a roots supercharger.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

​


BsickPassat said:


> In the internal combustion engine, that is an incorrect assumption, as if air was incompressible (like water), then the internal combustion engine science would be considerably off as well as the thermodynamic properties, and the mass of the pistons, crank rods, crankshaft, etc will would so heavy it would be very inefficient. A turbo would not compressor air, it would act more like a roots supercharger.


This discussion is not about that, but the simple movement of air through the screen. Not the internal movement of gasses and fluids through an engine. The "thermodynamic properties, and the mass of the pistons, crank rods, crankshaft, etc", (as well as any turbulence created by the screen) you refer to creates a different discussion where the math looks like Korean alphabet soup. I received my doctorate in physics 20 years ago and have not been notified that the laws of physics or some of the basic concepts have been proven wrong since then.

For the _simple _system of looking at the speed of the air moving through the screen the screen creates more velocity in the _incompressible_ (it's at 1 bar :screwy fluid referred to as "the air", but it does not allow more air into the engine and does not create more power. More intake noise sounds nice, though.​


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zimmie2652 said:


> ....VW's factory separation system is more than adequate.....


:thumbup::thumbup: I suspect most of these yahoos know nothing about the EA888 Gen3 PCV system or even know about the OE oil separator on the engine.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

nando_514 said:


> What's up everyone. I got around to installing a Racing Line catch can and an aFe Pro Dry filter on the Tig today. In any modern, direct-injected engine, catch cans are a *must*. I ran this exact catch can for a year on my Audi S3, before I eventually traded it in for the Tig. In cold climates like north east winters, the catch can collects *SO* much crud, unburnt gas, oil and water, it's insane! Every 5,000 mi. the canister is almost completely full. Once me and the Mrs. get some more mileage on this thing, I'll be sure to post back in here with a pic of all the _muck_ it collects."
> 
> 
> OP, I haven't seen any updates, curious to know if you've actually been collecting any muck?


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I'm in for updates. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zimmie2652 said:


> nando_514 said:
> 
> 
> > .....installing a Racing Line catch can and an aFe Pro Dry filter on the Tig today. In any modern, direct-injected engine, catch cans are a *must*....
> ...


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Still crickets from Nando, guess he's moved on or it really wasn't worth it like many tried to warn him about.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I seen a lot of his VW contents and looks very legit. He made a video on one of the tiguan idk which gen engine. If that's really how dirty after 3000 miles i will install one lol. 

https://youtu.be/tWLYRvBhJgQ

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

1054521247 said:


> I seen a lot of his VW contents and looks very legit. He made a video on one of the tiguan idk which gen engine. If that's really how dirty after 3000 miles i will install one lol.
> 
> https://youtu.be/tWLYRvBhJgQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That’s not an MQB, which already has a separator built in. These newer gen3ea888 series engines don’t need em unless you’re really pushing the vehicle to the limits in high G situations and tracking heavily. 

Had one on my mk7 GTI for 5 years and never once had anything in it to empty. 

I for one will not be falling into the catch can trap again. Especially since the NAR Tig is far from a track beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

